# étage T-1



## stern86

Bonjour à tous,

Je dois traduire un annonce immobilier qui commence avec cette phrase et je ne comprends pas à quoi se réfère l'expression soulignée :

"Carte cadastrale 302 sous. 1, Via XXXXX, *étage T-1*, cat. C/6, classe U, 18 m2, RC. Euros XXXX."

J'ai fait des recherches et j'ai vu que T1 indique le nombre des chambres, mais je ne comprends pas la relation entre ce détail et le mot " étage ". J'ai pensé que il peut signifier que l'appartement est tout sur un étage ou bien qu'il se trouve au premier étage mais je ne suis pas sure. Est-ce que vous pourriez m'aider ?

J'attends votre réponse et je vous remercie d'avance !
Bonne journée,

Alessia Vanelli


----------



## Maître Capello

stern86 said:


> j'ai vu que T1 indique le nombre des chambres


Oui, sauf qu'ici ce n'est pas « T1 », mais « T-1 ».



stern86 said:


> J'ai pensé que il peut signifier que l'appartement est tout sur un étage


C'est aussi ce que je comprends, mais c'est sans garantie car je ne connais pas du tout cette abréviation…


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Cela ne pourrait-il signifier que le logement se trouve en fait en sous-sol ? Ce qu'on nomme désormais parfois "souplex"... (peut-être pour tenter de minimiser l'horreur de la chose)


----------



## OLN

On lit plus loin "RC", qui pourrait être le sigle de rez-de-chaussée.
_Via_ etc., si c'est le nom de la voie, n'est pas français. L'abréviation "sous.", la catégorie C/6 et la classe U me sont inconnues aussi.
Serait-ce un texte traduit d'une autre langue ...par exemple de l'italien ?   On trouve "Piano T-1" en ligne sur des sites en italien.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

SnarkH said:
			
		

> Cela ne pourrait-il signifier que le logement se trouve en fait en sous-sol ?


C'est une hypothèse que j'avais envisagée... pour moi tout seul car trop hasardeuse.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'avais aussi pensé à « sous-sol » mais avais écarté cette solution car on trouve plusieurs exemples où l'appartement se situe explicitement au rez-de-chaussée ou à un étage supérieur.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

T-1 et C/6 sont des références cadastrales italiennes.


----------



## Maître Capello

À quoi font-elles référence exactement ? Que signifie donc _étage T-1_ ?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

_Étage T-1 _(sic) est la très surprenante traduction littérale de Piano T-1 qui correspond, sauf erreur de ma part, à un premier étage. Rez-de-chaussée serait Piano T.

Pour le reste, et je m'excuse de tomber dans le hors-sujet,  il ne s'agit pas d'un appartement, mais très vraisemblablement d'un local (un débarras) à usage privatif.

La catégorie C/6 correspond à "étable - écurie  - resserre -  garage (sans but lucratif)"

https://www.amministrazionicomunali.it/docs/pdf/categorie_catastali.pdf


----------



## Maître Capello

Athos de Tracia said:


> qui correspond, sauf erreur de ma part, à un premier étage


Pourtant, dans un certain nombre d'annonces (en français) sur des objets immobiliers italiens, il est écrit « T-1 » alors qu'il est bien précisé ailleurs qu'il s'agit du rez-de-chaussée… Ne s'agirait-il pas plutôt du *nombre* d'étages ?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Maître Capello said:


> Ne s'agirait-il pas plutôt du *nombre* d'étages ?



Vraiment difficile de donner une explication  sans passer par l'italien 

Je ne peux que fournir un lien (malheureusement en italien) qui l'explique:



> S1: piano interrato; T: piano terra; 1: piano primo



Homepage
(Chapitre "Le visure")

Le rez-de-chaussée est le piano terra.


----------



## Maître Capello

Donc si je comprends bien, _T-1_ signifie en fait _rez-de-chaussée *et* premier étage_… C'est bien ça ?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Moi je comprends que T tout seul indique rez-de-chaussée et T-1 le premier étage.

De toutes façons, à mon avis,  peu importe.  Quelque soit le sens,  une chose est certaine : « étage T-1 » (qui, soit dit en passant, ne veut pas dire grand-chose en français)  est tout simplement  « piano T-1 ». 

Petit rajout: si c'était le rez-de-chaussée *et* le premier étage, la petite annonce indiquerait étage*s*.
Il ne nous reste plus qu'à attendre l'opinion de stern86.


----------



## OLN

On tourne en rond.

RC est peut-être le _rez-de-chaussé_ (appelé T en italien) et 1 le nombre total d'étages de l'immeuble (?). On trouve en ligne des occurrences de "T-1-2" et "T-1-2-3", ou _*-*_ ne semble pas signifier "moins" — mais je ne connais pas l'italien.

stern86, qui est pourtant italien, fait appel à ce forum parce qu'il ne comprend pas à quoi se réfère "étage T-1". Il me semble qu'on a établi que ça ne s'employait pas en français et que le texte paraît avoir été mal adapté (et à peine traduit) de l'italien. Ceux qui maîtrisent la langue peuvent trouver des explications à partir de sources en italien


----------



## Athos de Tracia

RC correspond à toute autre chose mais cela me gêne au plus haut point de continuer à transcrire des mots italiens sur ce forum.


----------



## stern86

Bonjour à tous,

Désolée pour le retard mais j'ai été très occupée. J'ai fait des recherches et je dois dire que je suis d'accord avec Athos : j'ai trouvé l'expression Piano T-1 sur plusieurs forums italiens (donc T-1 n'est pas une abréviation française...) et il semble qu'il s'agisse d'un local sur deux "niveaux" (_rez-de-chaussé_ et premier étage). J'essayerai donc de traduire cette expression.

il me semble vraiment bizarre qu'on m'ait donner à traduire un texte à son tour évidement traduit et mal adapté de l'italien... Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

Alessia


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Aucune des abréviations de ton texte n'est française. 

À mon humble avis, tu devrais prendre contact avec ton client.


----------

